# Am I Missing Something?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

why did these make Â£90?









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...A:IT&ih=020


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cos people will buy any old cak from ebay


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Paperweights?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Easy one sir.

N00b! regged in Aug 07, has bought a whack already and his last purchase was 250pc watch crystals. Previous purchases of multi item listings. Hopes to make a living trying to get these going and dump on someone else, will some day own a Rolex and BMW, from Japan and speakie no English

My guess


----------

